# Saving PhotoShop files question



## keiththom (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but here goes: 

I have been downloading photoshop and Lightroom from adobe. It is literally taking days to complete. Is there any way that I can save these files to an external hard drive so that I won't have to go thru this again if my laptop fails? IF so, how would I go about it? 

I'm running windows 8. 

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you were asked whether you wanted to run or save the files, what did you choose?


----------



## keiththom (Feb 6, 2012)

I hit save. But the program won't download without internet access. (which I don't understand)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you do not have internet access, how did you download the file.

If you choose "Save As", you can save the file anywhere you want. Otherwise, it should be in the Downloads folder


----------



## keiththom (Feb 6, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> If you do not have internet access, how did you download the file.
> 
> If you choose "Save As", you can save the file anywhere you want. Otherwise, it should be in the Downloads folder


I do have internet access. I hit "save as" and it downloaded a file in just minutes. When I click on that file it takes me to another site where I have to select the files for download. This is taking days to do.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

you said :



> But the program won't download without internet access


Those are huge files . . the first file must have been just a pointer that download the real files. Where are you downloading them from?


----------



## keiththom (Feb 6, 2012)

https://creative.adobe.com/products


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That file you first download is just the download manager . . the huge files are the programs. How fast is your internet speed?


----------



## keiththom (Feb 6, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> That file you first download is just the download manager . . the huge files are the programs. How fast is your internet speed?


I don't know how to tell my internet speed. I have been using a verizon air card and verious wifi hotspots in librarys and book stores, etc. 

It's just such an ordeal that the thought of doing it over again some day is depressing.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Those cards really aren't fast enough so it could take days because this program is over 600 meg but if you chose save, you should have the file somewhere, wherever you have designated downloads to go. Either that or you chose "save" and save the "download manager" and then "run" for the file. Maybe there was no such option from Adobe?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can find the internet speed here:

Speed Test : upload and download | DSLReports, ISP Information


----------

